# Calling all expats that have obtained their residency certificate.



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We now have just a handful of weeks to go before we finally move across. All of our stuff is being shipped and will arrive at Lisbon port around five days after we land. The question and feedback required is: from experiences on this forum, how long does the process take to obtain the residency certificate?

We are both EU (UK) citizens retiring to Portugal, but moving from Dubai and we understand we need to visit the local Camara with the relevant documents: passport, means of financial support, and proof of accommodation. This we will do the minute it opens after we land.

The reason for asking is the customs guys will only release our stuff after we give them the certificate. So we need to know roughly how long we will require a holiday rental while we wait for the paperwork.

Like most things in Portugal, we understand there is no hard and fast turn-around time, but some feedback of experiences will give us a steer on rental time and how long we might have to put our stuff into storage.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You're referring to the initial 5 year Residencia and you need to get your Fiscal number before you can get your residencia. 

It should take you about 15-20 minutes to get your Fiscal and a further 15-20 minutes to get your Residencia...... plus of course a bit of travelling and queueing time. 

At least, that's how long it takes in my part of central Portugal.

I should add that whilst we were asked if we were financially secure no one asked us for proof of income or financial security.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, the five year one. Thanks for the information TM. FYI we already have our NIF, but now need to change status on if from non-res, to resident.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if you make that change before or after you get your Residencia but am sure the staff in the respective offices will be happy to put you right on that.

Travel safely and good luck with the move.


----------

